# Sticky  ++++ Please do not start threads here asking for help ++++



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Requests for help go in the tactics forum. If you just bought a battleforce and want to know how to use it that's totally fine, but that is not the purpose of this part of the forum. Likewise if you want to know whether to use unit A or B, that's a tactics question, it is not a tactica.

A tactica is something you write which you think may help other people. It's for when you have found something that you think works well. This is the place to spout off about your latest mad theory of the most efficient way to assault using tau or for your all-gretchin army riding in battlewagons, or whatever.

It's also the place where others can read your ideas and tell you why you are wrong. Just occasionally people will like your ideas, thank you for your input and give you rep, following which others will point out why you are both wrong.

The main reason to post in the right place is that more people will see your query and give you feedback. The second reason is that is annoys the hell out of me when I have to move your posts around.


----------

